# Halloween heros babies



## Galapoheros

I was pretty excited when I saw the S. h. heros and S. h. castaneiceps mate.  I finally got babies and, ...I don't know, I didn't feel as much as I thought I would when I saw them change color.  Well here they are.  The point was to see if the two color varieties were actually able to have offspring together.  Ultimately, it would be best to hang on and see if these babies can have babies.  I think that would take three years, going by the size of my other two year old pedes.  They surely breed with each other along overlapping boundaries, I've seen some strange ones but not many.  Obviously, it's time to separate them.  Pretty cool though, right?  They look like S. heros heros at first glance but they are a MUCH darker, tangerine orange with almost black terminals, unlike S. h. heros.  And it you look closer, you will notice they have orange legs like the female, instead of whitish legs like S. h. heros.  Looking forward to them getting a little bigger, maybe some slight color changes(?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pulk

that is awe-inspiring! :clap:


----------



## Steven

simply GREAT !!! 
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 


yet another proof color means nothing  
and Heros don't have subspecie but colorvariants.

really good stuff Galapoheros !!
congratz :worship: 

keep us updated when they get more color :drool:


----------



## peterbourbon

This thread already made my day though it's only 7.A.M. over here...
Excellent work and important step for the pede-scene.

Normally i don't say that, but: I WANT ONE! :drool: 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Galapoheros

I thought some people would think it was cool.  OK, I'll take pics after molts.  Here's some behavioral stuff I've seen that makes me wonder if there is some "speciation" going on.  I don't know what's going on, I'm just a hobby dude, but, ...I saw a female S. h. heros go through a castaneiceps web tunnel and saw her obviously, deliberately not pick up the spermatophore.  It makes me wonder it there is some differences that are widening as things evolve.  But it could be something else of course, like being gravid already, too young, not ready, etc.  I did get these babies from a successful breeding of neighbors, but she only had 11 or 12 which is a very small clutch for heros pedes, but that might not mean anything either.  Then I put a different banded color form(a male) that I found much further west with the three different female castaneiceps, and more than once for each female.  I don't believe these two color forms have overlapping boundaries.  The most amount of time one castaneiceps showed interest was about 5 minutes.  Each time, the female tapped his terminals for a while but they always ended up walking away.  I should have put these same females with a male castaneiceps to see if they were more interested in the castaneiceps male compared to the heros heros but I just haven't done that yet, I'm kind of lazy sometimes.  To see a S. h. arizonensis which is the furthest western most color form mate with the most eastern form, castaneiceps, ...that would really be something to see!


----------



## SAn

very nice  love all heros species.

I think i need to stop being a chicken and start breeding more than ethmostigmus lol..

Got so many species and i never try putting them together lool


----------



## bistrobob85

Very interesting, Todd . Congratulations, i wonder how they'll all turn out... Defenetly keep a few to see how it goes!!!!

 phil.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

Steven said:


> yet another proof color means nothing
> and Heros don't have subspecie but colorvariants.


A subspecies designation INCLUDES the ability to interbreed with the nominate. Here are a number of different definitions you should check out:
Various definitions of subspecies.
Subspecies normally by definition have no trouble interbreeding otherwise they would be different species (check out species definitions).


----------



## mindlessvw

Whatever Todd...always have to be the one showing off very cool glad you got some pictures up! I can't wait to see them after a few molts...


----------



## peterbourbon

Elytra and Antenna said:


> A subspecies designation INCLUDES the ability to interbreed with the nominate.
> Subspecies normally by definition have no trouble interbreeding otherwise they would be different species (check out species definitions).


Interesting link & it's quite clear interbreed is possible between two subspecies. 
Nevertheless heros "subspecies" are only distinguished by color and no other taxonomical features that distinguish each scolopendromorpha specie i know so far (as featured in "Das Tierreich" by Attems). That makes Sc. heros "subspecies" only "color morphs" and thus only variants of heros. 
Just my 2 cents, but it sounds plausible to me.

BTW: The taxonomically valid specie is Scolopendra heros.
Scolopendra heros castaneiceps, heros, arizonensis don't exist as subspecie.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## ragnew

Those guys are just too cool Gala!

Great looking babies!


----------



## szappan

*You are a scholar and a master! *  :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Simply gorgeous... congratulations!  And thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

peterbourbon said:


> Interesting link & it's quite clear interbreed is possible between two subspecies.


Yes, it certainly is interesting. It does suggest the two are in fact not different species as originally proposed (_Scolopendra castaneiceps_ Wood) but later revised. Again, as a general rule subspecies can cross or they'd be different species. I'm sure you know many different species and even genera can interbreed so the definitions are somewhat imperfect. The heros color forms are geograpically based which would make them subspecies rather than variants according to the listed definition of subspecies but if one claims subspecies can't interbreed (the opposite of the defintion of subspecies) then it really doesnt' matter much.


----------



## Galapoheros

Hey thanks, I really didn't do much though, just gave it a shot.  I think I got pretty lucky and I even got lucky with only getting 11 babies.  I wouldn't have wanted to see a load of these babies.  I knew y'all would be interested.  I need to read about the species definitions too, I tend to neglect the written info/science end of it, it's interesting stuff.  OK I put them all in delis with a food shoot in the middle of the top.  This time I'm not going with coco fiber.  I'm going with desert substrate with access to water ..overflowing the dish a little when I water and spraying a side.  It works with low ventilation, it's how I raised some other heros babies.  Here's one eating it's first roach nymph.










Cool, I had typical heros babies last year and found an old pic of one of those babies having it's first prey meal, we can compare them.  Hmm, not that much more orange...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bistrobob85

Very nice stuff, Todd... Notice the color variations with the pedelings terminals and legs... i guess this proposes that they might get to be different adults. Super interesting !!!! I wonder if any of them will develop a reddish head...

 phil.


----------



## ahas

Cute babies!  I want a couple.   

Fred


----------



## Steven

Elytra and Antenna said:


> A subspecies designation INCLUDES the ability to interbreed with the nominate. Here are a number of different definitions you should check out:
> Various definitions of subspecies.


i used the wrong words for what i wanted to say,
mixed up things for what i wanted to reply
but thanx for the definitions, allthough they are somewhat imperfect.

seems Turgut had more time to give a proper reply  

just one thing isn't quite clear to me,
can a subspecie only interbreed with the nominate or also with other subspecie ? for example to which can Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani be interbred ?
Sc.subsp.subspinipes or Sc.subsp.mutilans or both ? :?


----------



## bengerno

Big congarts Gala!
Can't wait to see them as they grow...maybe they will change color during the time. Really cool experiment!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

Steven said:


> just one thing isn't quite clear to me,
> can a subspecie only interbreed with the nominate or also with other subspecie ? for example to which can Scolopendra subspinipes dehaani be interbred ?
> Sc.subsp.subspinipes or Sc.subsp.mutilans or both ? :?


 I'm sure you know we cant' exactly answer that with centipedes but with other animals all subspecies normally can cross. However, there is an uncommon variation (rough example: A-East B-Central C-West. A crosses with B and C crosses with B but A and C don't).


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

Steven said:


> i used the wrong words for what i wanted to say,
> mixed up things for what i wanted to reply


None of us are perfect.


----------



## The Emperor

Awesome! I would love to have one!


----------



## Drachenjager

peterbourbon said:


> Interesting link & it's quite clear interbreed is possible between two subspecies.
> Nevertheless heros "subspecies" are only distinguished by color and no other taxonomical features that distinguish each scolopendromorpha specie i know so far (as featured in "Das Tierreich" by Attems). That makes Sc. heros "subspecies" only "color morphs" and thus only variants of heros.
> Just my 2 cents, but it sounds plausible to me.
> 
> BTW: The taxonomically valid specie is Scolopendra heros.
> Scolopendra heros castaneiceps, heros, arizonensis don't exist as subspecie.
> 
> Regards
> Turgut


species is singular lol


----------



## josh_r

your momma looks a little inbred herself. post a pic of the far west banded color variant. those along with the arizona banded variant have to be my favorite. one thing i have noticed about the texas banded variant is it is MUCH more robust than all the others. it is incredibly robust.


----------



## Galapoheros

I'm guessing the female is very old for a pede.  It looks like she's been through a lot.  Right when I found her under a rock I thought to myself, ..."she is old" and that was three years ago.  I think most S. h. castaneiceps have a little more pigment in the last two segments but so little sometimes that it's only very slightly noticeable.  Every castaneiceps baby I've seen that starts to darken have the last two tergites darken first which also suggests that might be the case ..or they just might darken up first back there, who knows...  When are you going to post pics of those banded heros heros you have?  I want to see those suckers!  The one I have is a male and he is still kind of small, around 5 inches.  I let a bigger one get away that was a few feet away from him, that was painful.


----------



## peterbourbon

Drachenjager said:


> species is singular lol


Sorry for this *tremendous* mistake.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## josh_r

here ya go. arizona banded heros































these and the texas bandeds are my favorite heros morphs.


----------



## Galapoheros

Giggiddy:drool: , I have one like that and it's pretty crazy acting but I wanted to see the ones you found from Texas ...the "robust" banded heros heros you talked about.


----------



## bistrobob85

Now that's defenetly one of the nicest looking centipedes on the continent...

 phil.


----------



## josh_r

i dont have pics of the texas banded thing yet. i wont be able to post a pic for a while. i am finnishing the packing and driving up to washington state today. it may be a week before i get the pic up. i know you have the same pede, just post a pic of yours. also, i dont have any comparisson pics to show the robustness of the texas animals VS the other animals. infact, the only pede i have is a single texas banded individual.


----------



## Galapoheros

Awwweeee Maaaaaaaan !  I've posted that one.  Well good luck with the move.  Yeah your pics look familiar, older(?)


----------



## Galapoheros

S. heros usually keep the basic color they have several days after they reach 2nd instar but these are getting more color.  Look at this one, pretty cool.  The last 2/3rds of it's body is getting a nice looking green color, getting more interesting than I thought it would as far as color goes.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Ok... not sure if this was already posted or not.... who cares?! When can we get some of those   

Very cool!


Cheers


----------



## Galapoheros

Ha!  I don't know if I can hang in there long enough to try to breed them ...if they are even able but, who knows:?  Some others are still all orange with the black two tergites.


----------



## Galapoheros

They are molting again and starting to look the way I had imagined them to look.  Let me know if you can't see the pics, I can't see them.


----------



## Taceas

Centipedes give me the heebie-jeebies, but man, if they stayed that "rainbow" color I'd buy one or two for sure! Gorgeous pedes. :clap:


----------



## nissan480

This is getting interesting.I had a feeling they wouldnt come out straight heros heros.

Cant wait for future pics.


----------



## krabbelspinne

Is it sure that Sc. h. heros, Sc. h. castaneiceps and Sc. h. arizonensis are not subspecies but just colour forms?

If they are real subspecies I would say that mating them seems not to be a good idea.

This would create new species, which makes it hard and harder to identify and make the taxonomical system clear....

Any way, please keep the animals for yourself and don`t spread them...


----------



## szappan

Oh man... I am SO GREEN with envy... 

Very interesting to see the development, it's almost as if there's some sort of slow genetic mutation going on as they molt.  Looks as though the head and first two segments are staying orange as well... awesome.

Thanks for the updates!  And as always:
:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Canth

They're lookin really strange now. If it keeps getting dark like that, I wonder if those last couple segments are even going to be distinguishable. What's the mortality rate? How big is the one in the picture?


----------



## CID143ti

Yeah, those guys are coloring up nicely.  I guess the blue for the S. h. castaneiceps is starting to mix with the yellow of the S. h. heros and green is showing through.  Do you know what separates the different subspecies in the wild?  I wonder if there is a geographic integration point.  I was thinking that the banded varity might have been the integration between the two...well, I guess not.

Keep us posted, 

W. Smith


----------



## bistrobob85

I dont encourage hybridizing species but i think that this experiment of yours is very interesting. Keep us posted on the development of the colors... 

As for selling them, they're not mine but i just wouldnt let go of any of them in the hobby though, i believe it should remain a project to keep within a serious and controled range. I really dont think that hybridizing is meant for the recreationnal hobby. 

 phil.


----------



## peterbourbon

Hi,

i still don't get the point why some people talk about different "species" or "subspecies". Last taxonomic publication about exactly this "problem" is Attems' Scolopendromorpha 2. And still chilobase doesn't list "heros", "castaneiceps" or "arizonensis" as valid subspecies. (especially user "krabbelspinne" who owns Attems' publication and lives in Germany..so it's only a case of "reading before posting").

Actually there is only one "Scolopendra heros" with different variants / colorations. That makes "cross-breeding" obvious and a good experiment to start with. (Though i wouldn't use the term "cross breeding" when you mate just variants of the same species).

Keep up the good work & keep us informed. 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Galapoheros

Hi, the experiment was done out of curiosity to see if I could get more evidence of the color variants being the same species, just messing around with it.  I received an email from a researcher a year or two ago saying that if I did get babies from breeding the two color variants, the "clincher"(even though there is little doubt anyway) would be that these babies would have to be able to have babies.  I've seen some strange colored S. heros pedes that suggests to me that there are color variation breeding/transition zones.  Here's one that Greg (justGreg) on this forum received that he said came from Texas.  Unfortunately, he didn't know what part of Texas it came from.  I'm guessing these will look a lot like the heros in Greg's thread at the bottom of the first post.  I started out with 11 and have 9 left.  The other two got out, I just didn't think they could reach the little hole in the top but they did.  I fixed that prob.  None have died.  I guess they are about 1.5 inches now.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=126384&highlight=Justgreg


----------



## krabbelspinne

@ peterbourbon:

that`s why I am asking if this are just colour forms.


I imagine the problem of the genus brachypelma. You know, there are so many species right now (smithi, annitha, emilia, boehmei...) and no one knows if they are just developed by cross mating.

Even if Attems says that Sc. heros is one species with colour forms we should not forget that if the colour forms habitats have natural borders so that they can not cross mate in nature, the chance of revision is high.

But if we mix the available material right now, the describtion will be not easy and the same problem to brachypelma results....

Just my ideas.........


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

peterbourbon said:


> Hi,
> 
> i still don't get the point why some people talk about different "species" or "subspecies". Last taxonomic publication about exactly this "problem" is Attems' Scolopendromorpha 2.


There have been a few publications with reference to Scolopendra heros subspecies that fall under ICZN rules since 1930. 
Explain how Sandefer's book with the listed subspecies is outside ICZN rules (using specific ICZN rules as a reference rather than just saying you don't like it). It doesn't matter your opinion on the quality of the work. The book doesn't expressly say it's not a taxonomic work.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

Galapoheros said:


> I started out with 11 and have 9 left.  The other two got out, I just didn't think they could reach the little hole in the top but they did.


I find it interesting the number of young is so small. Whether a geographic color form expressed as a variety or subspecies a normal number of young ought to be produced. Do you have any evidence the initial number of eggs was small versus a number of bad ones? Often if you cross two species (at least in some insects) you get a reduced number of viable eggs.


----------



## Galapoheros

Only as a witness.  When I first saw the eggs the day after I saw no eggs(she was out in the open the entire time), I tried to count them and knew there was around 12.  I counted to 11 and assumed I missed one or two.  What also crossed my mind when I saw the small number of eggs was the length of time it had been since she mated, which had been around 8 to 9 months.  Is it possible that they might have a small number of eggs if sperm is running out or becoming non-viable?  But then, they can have a normal amount of infertile eggs so that doesn't really make much sense off the top of my head.  The small number of eggs immediately caught my attention too.  The S. heros heros female I saw mate with an S. heros castaneiceps male hasn't produced eggs this year.


----------



## krabbelspinne

just to compare:

my Sc. heros var. castaneiceps had 71 pedelings which survived....


----------



## peterbourbon

Elytra and Antenna said:


> There have been a few publications with reference to Scolopendra heros subspecies that fall under ICZN rules since 1930.


That's interesting - so i prefer we're getting more into detail: What exactly makes heros variants to subspecies? There must be concrete taxonomical differences that distinguish e.g. arizonensis from castaneiceps (besides color). I don't have arizonensis to compare to castaneiceps, but i assume you can tell me. If they are rather subspecies than variants, it's fine, cause i think it's helpful to talk about the same facts.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

peterbourbon said:


> What exactly makes heros variants to subspecies?


Your question is easy to answer (look through the subspecies definitions I listed a few posts back) but you should answer my question to you first. "Explain how...."


----------



## Tarantula_man94

Really good. 
:clap:


----------



## peterbourbon

Hi,

i don't argue about the correct nomenclature, but only want to find out if this distinction is "only" based on the fact of territorial isolation - and if we can really talk about isolation at all. Where does isolation begin and where does it end? Finally it's important to debate on official nomenclature regarding centipedes, because it's going to get difficult if we find a "border-species" we don't have a name for.

What are you going to do if you find a crossed speciman in nature? Call it "Scolopendra heros heroneiceps"?

I don't prefer anything - and i really don't take care if i should write _Scolopendra heros var. castaneiceps_ or _scolopendra heros castaneiceps_ - i only want to use correct names. 
You already named it: It's *rather* subspecies than variant - is it *definitely* a subspecies? What makes it exactly *not* to be variant? Territorial isolation? That's all? You know how easily pedes can vary in color - using this concept as a 100% reference is going to end in chaos.
And we don't compare Madagascar-morsitans to U.S.-morsitans.

But - i agree - it's actually valid and it's the language we should use when we talk about centipedes.
Well, there is nothing wrong or incorrect using ICZN - but that's not the fact i talk about. 

Besides this discussion it's important for me to prefer things, because i find it important to have reliable high-quality scientific papers rather than just having people refering on nomenclatures - else we can lack good argumentation. 

Again: I only want to discuss about difficulties of nomenclatures, especially regarding scolopendra heros. Besides i want to know if the nomenclatures "Scolopendra heros castaneiceps", "Scolopendra heros heros", "Scolopendra heros arizonensis" are 100% official and valid.

And now we can switch to the more important things in life. 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## krabbelspinne

I agree to peterbourbon and maybe someone can post some ID pictures of heros heros, heros castaneiceps and heros arizonensis to compare so that we can discuss about taxonomical details like prefemoral spine, coxopleural proces, teeth...

If these don`t figure out enough differences to call them subspecies, so we can go on discussing about natural borders, which make them subspecies by isolation...


----------



## Galapoheros

This is kind of trivial but, I have 10 Xpedes again!  I was taking a look at one and saw two of them in the same container!  So one crawled out of the hole on top of it's container and crawled into a hole on top of the container next to it .......HA!  I lucked out with that one.  Glad they aren't older, they wouldn't have gotten along so well.  Kind of interesting that are still pretty tolerant of each other at 3rd instar.  Two were together for several days and I didn't notice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyuZo

Hi Galapoheros, i was wondering if you have any recent update on these hybrids?  did any of them molt again? can you please post a picture if they did?  thanks


----------



## Galapoheros

Hi, OK, most have molted again, two haven't.  I'll post some pics later probably tomorrow.  I can't get pics of them right now because they are long enough to bolt over the edge of the delis when I open the top, man they are fast!  I thought I was going to lose one when it seemed to fly out.  So I'm going to move them to taller delis.  They are still green.  In Sc. heros heros, the babies have greenish terminals but usually fade to white when adult where I have caught them.  So I expect the terminals to fade to a nice looking blue-green color, have to wait and see.  I'm happy to say that none have died .


----------



## KyuZo

thanks Galapoheros, I am looking forward to see how they're gonna all turn out.  your work is inspirering.  I am also working on a project right now.  I am not working with centipedes though, because they are not as abundant to me as they are to you.


----------



## Galapoheros

Glad some people think it's interesting, not really "work" though, just interesting stuff to me so it's fun!  Here are pics of a few after I moved them.  They really haven't changed much, green body with more of an orange head than red, blue terminals, kinda cool.


----------



## KyuZo

you should name this morph after yourself .


----------



## Warren Bautista

LOL Subspinipes Heros Galapoheros sounds pretty catchy!


----------



## peterbourbon

Xx_Reptile_xX said:


> LOL *Subspinipes* Heros Galapoheros sounds pretty catchy!


Erm..what?


----------



## Warren Bautista

woops! I mean scolopendra. *embarassed*


----------



## arrowhd

Looking good.  Interesting stuff you have there.


----------



## Mike

Amazing work and amazing thread.Really interesting.
Mike


----------



## Warren Bautista

any updates?


----------



## Galapoheros

Nothing much going on, they are all still alive and healthy.  I don't know if any will molt again until next year.  But here's another pic anyway.


----------



## szappan

*BUMP*

Sorry, just have to ask - any updates?


----------



## Galapoheros

OK!  I was bored, something to do!  Here are a couple of them, getting bigger.  No eggs from the other X-bred females so far.  Here's the deal on those bred females.  There are 5 of them, 4 are CBs and one, the Sc arizonensis was WC.  I've seen eggs pop up from Sc. heros pedes from May to July.  Just moving along with the females, not feeding too much and no big prey.  I think we'll see something out of 5 at least, I just have to wait.  weeeeedogggy!


----------



## hewlet

Awsome colour! like a candy, he he


----------



## Moltar

Wow. Soooo cool. Flipping through this thread has made me really want to delve into keeping 'pedes now.

Great pics Galapoheros, thanks for documenting this project.


----------



## szappan

_Awesome_ new pics!  especially that one with the garnish...  

Thanks for the update!  :worship:


----------



## gadunka888

Wow! your pics are simply awesome especially the one with the green  pede.

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Galapoheros

There isn't much difference with these pedes, except that they are bigger!  There's the biggest one ...3.5"?


----------



## SeanJo

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## szappan

Very cool!

Seems as though they're becoming bluer as they grow, nonetheless it's interesting to see that there are color variants even within the same brood.

Thanks for the update!  :worship:  

Now lets just hope for some more of your experiments to start laying eggs!


----------



## micheldied

thats pretty cool!
look like gummy pedes.


----------



## the pede guy

wow really cool


----------



## Galapoheros

OK I'm done with experimenting with this!  I chose to put castaneiceps and arizonensis together, here are what the plings look like, should darken some later.  I wanted to put these two varieties together since they have no known range boundary in common, to see any results.  They don't look real remarkable, kind of what I expected.  There are a few people that have first grabs at them but I may have some available after that, it just depends on how many those few people want.  ....just conversation plings imo.  It would be nice to get one more generation out of a pair though, for science. 

The mom


----------



## beetleman

wow,they look very cool:clap:very nice job. i would love to have 1 or 2 in my collection:drool:


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

beetleman said:


> wow,they look very cool:clap:very nice job. i would love to have 1 or 2 in my collection:drool:


 Good luck, I've been begging him for years...


----------



## Steven

Good job, still a very interesting experiment


----------



## Galapoheros

Thanks Steven, ...and Noooooo Orin, I sent you several heros heros for cheap last time.  Sometimes I just don't have enough, I do now though.  I'm working out things people though, have to take care of that to see what's left.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna

Galapoheros said:


> I sent you several heros heros...


 I was talking about the hybrids.


----------



## Galapoheros

It was only one small clutch of the X's until this year, 12 plings maybe(?), haven't had more until now, should be enough for people that want some though.  I still don't know exactly how many castaneicepsXarizonensis plings there are, have to separate them before they start eating each other.


----------



## Galapoheros

Not good news with the supply of the arizonensisXcastaneiceps, I have 13.  There may have been more but it was really bad timing this month, I tore my calf muscle from my Achilles and at the same time I had kidney stone surgery(didn't care about my foot anymore when the stone hit!)  I live by myself so I couldn't keep up very well so some may have gotten eaten.  I'm back up and feeling better now.  So the azXcast are basically taken.  Good news is that I have pretty many castaneicepsXbanded heros heros.  They look mostly like castaneiceps with darker heads so far.  I'll post in the for sale section some time later.  I wouldn't worry about not getting some of those, I get very few hits when selling pedes.


----------



## beetleman

wow,calf injury and then kidney stone:wall: it's good that you are feeling better,i couldn't even imagine the pain you were in,but it's good your doing better


----------



## zonbonzovi

beetleman said:


> wow,calf injury and then kidney stone:wall: it's good that you are feeling better,i couldn't even imagine the pain you were in,but it's good your doing better


No doubt, man...sending you a virtual jug 'o water...those stones are nothing to play around with.  Get well, sir!


----------



## KyuZo

wow, sorry to hear about what happened with you. You should definitely save the stone and send it to the lab, so that you would know what food to avoid to prevent yourself from get kidney stone again.  

and your calf muscle tore too? ouch! you need take care of yourself. i hope u feel better


----------



## arrowhd

Wow, sounds like things have been rough in Texas.


----------



## Galapoheros

Hey thanks, I'm OK now lol, still on crutches, my calf just snapped off while bolting after a tennis ball but it's reconnected now.  They discovered they don't have to do surgery with a full tear now, it usually reconnects on it's own.  Some people were saying, "Ahhh, you're alright Todd, just walk it off."  I tell you it was irritating at first, I knew what happened right when it happened and couldn't convince anybody.  I make the normal kind of stones, they're all bad though!!!!!!!  I was rolling around in a dingy parking lot one night vomiting, trying to find an ER, there was a bar close by, bet they thought I was drunk!.  Too big so shattered it with lithotripsy, wooohooooo!  Stay away from the doctors everybody!, take care, all that cost me a lot of $.  Back on topic, the pedes are OK but some are acting kind of puny, I always expect to lose a few though, it's why I keep extras for myself.


----------



## KyuZo

Yes, with your health problems, i was thinking that the cost would be expensive.  don't worry, try to stay alive for a few more years while they try to integrate the public option and you'll be cover.

quick questions about breeding these guys, when you breed them, do they produce eggs this year? or the following year? and u breed them more than once, right? i think that u mentioned this before, but i just wanted to double check.


----------



## CID143ti

Hey T,

If you're broken, then how are you gonna babysit me flippin' rocks with ya?  Sorry that I've been oot for a while...things have been ultra busy.  Glad to see pics from this project.  Sorry to hear that you're all broken and stuff.  

W. Smith


----------



## Galapoheros

Hey V+W, good to know y'all are still alive!  I know you are busy, I'm not tough enough to deal with all those kids, I think I'd be hooking myself up with an IV and a bag of vodka every day when I got home.  I'm tired of the boot on my leg, I took it off and working it myself.  Phys therapy is great but I think if they think that you think you still need it when you don't, they will still let you pay.  Of course I'm not going to push it.  Maybe I'll know when I go in next time and tell them it was my other leg that got hurt, then they look at it and say, "hmm, still needs a lot of work..", I'm outa there haha.

Not sure KyuZo but I think it's best that they be hooked up pretty early in Spring.  I've put them together in September too, but usually again the next Spring, so I've never really kept records in that way.


----------



## CID143ti

Don't over do it dude.  Or you'll end up taking longer to recover. That would be funny...I wouldn't be surprised if they said something along those lines.  Anyway, yeah, things are going okay here.  The collect has had to take a back seat for a while but I'm always interested in hearing your updates.  

W. Smith


----------



## Galapoheros

This is how the heros castaneicepsXbanded heros heros are looking like so far, diff extremes, blue body, red head, dark head, very dark body, light legs, orange legs.


----------



## whitewolf

Galapoheros said:


>


 That is really pretty. 

I keep saying I am going to get a centipede but I never do. Well besides the stone centipedes I caught awhile back. I still have those and pedelings from it too but they don't count. LOL


----------



## Steven

almost looks like metal,... SHINY ! :drool:


----------



## Galapoheros

They "are" metal, Xcyborgs!:liar:


----------



## beetleman

:drool:very cool little guys


----------



## Versi*JP*Color

Amazing:worship::worship::clap:


----------



## Galapoheros

I kept two of the plings from the original batch on the first page and they are sexually mature.  They mated and now the plings are leaving the female.  It looks like only 8.  I had arizonensisXcastaneiceps plings but they all died.  It's the only other experiment I'd try again.  They may have died because of an accident I had back then, I could barely walk and had a kidney stone prob at the same time so I didn't take care of them like I normally would have.

















female left, male on the right


----------



## chyguy

awesome as always galpoheros :worship: keep up the great work later cheyenne


----------



## Galapoheros

Kind of got lucky really, I forgot about her and checked, never saw eggs, just saw her taking care of plings.  I dug up a few more, so looks like there are 10.  Going to see how they color up now.


----------



## JanPhilip

Very cool, congrats! Keep us posted.


----------



## Xenomorph

Really good work and luck


----------



## beetleman

wow! awesome....looking good:clap:hey the female castan.that i got from ya  awhile ago,and she's on eggs,didn't think they were fertile(she has molted in the past)well they are developing. amazing animals they are,good luck w/the plings.


----------



## zonbonzovi

Maturation in 2.5 years.  Wow!  Do you live near a plutonium mine?  My WC pling from summer '08 still hasn't hit 4".  

Cool to see a new generation come from X's.

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------




beetleman said:


> wow! awesome....looking good:clap:hey the female castan.that i got from ya  awhile ago,and she's on eggs,didn't think they were fertile(she has molted in the past)well they are developing. amazing animals they are,good luck w/the plings.


Further evidence for sperm retention?


----------



## MrCrackerpants

Great!!


----------



## beetleman

zonbonzovi said:


> Maturation in 2.5 years.  Wow!  Do you live near a plutonium mine?  My WC pling from summer '08 still hasn't hit 4".
> 
> Cool to see a new generation come from X's.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Further evidence for sperm retention?


that's what i'm thinking,had this happen with my bluerings aswell. it's very interesting that this can happen


----------



## Galapoheros

What has been unexpected is that they have more of a pure heros heros color so far, not as unusual as the original batch.  I expected them to look just like the first batch, but so far they all have lighter terminals than the first batch did, like heros heros plings.  Would it be strange if they all went back to the heros heros look?  What would that imply, anything?  Genetics is something I never had a knack for.  But, have to wait longer of course.


----------



## Gem

What a superb thread very interesting read. Thanks for sharing :biggrin:


----------



## Spepper

Wow.  I love millipedes... not so much of a fan of centipedes... (Because of their ability to give a painful bite and such)  But those babies are cute in their own right, I must say.  And the fact that they're kind of a crossbreed is too cool also!!:biggrin:


----------



## zangfroid

OMG! its damn awesome


----------

